# 2010 Nationals...



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*May 6th to May 9th

Reserve now for Special AMA rate*</span></span></span></span>


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so excited I just made my reservation ! I have never been to a specialty and I am more than a little nervous. But hey, life is to short to pass it up and have it go by without getting involved in fun things even if they induce a little anxiety. I am so looking forward to meeting all of the SM members that will be there.

My dog handler ( Ginger Raber) can't make it as she has a conflict with some other show where her dogs ( Shih Tzu's) are being shown. I have a few months to master topknots and coat prep........can you see the beads of sweat?

Mimi will be just under 12 months so she can be in the 9-12 month puppy class. The AMA website Specialty show links were all corrupted so I will have to find out another way to enter her..... Is this MB-F or Ornofrio show? How does one enter their dog in the actual show?

I am so giddy.......I feel like a 14 year old !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and I are going, but I'm not sure about entering her. We'd be just as happy just schmoozing with everyone  
We already have our plane tickets.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't believe the premium list is out yet...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

What goes on at the nationals? I mean obviously, there's the dog competition... but are there 
vendors or other events?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

The Hilton is $99 a day.

3 day total with tax = $338.58


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 10 2010, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871792


> What goes on at the nationals? I mean obviously, there's the dog competition... but are there
> vendors or other events?[/B]



Thurs night - White Excitement Party (a sort of welcome/get to see everybody party)
Fri - Seminars (to be announced)
Sat - Sweepstakes, Luncheon/Rescue Auction (morning); annual Membership meeting (afternoon)
Sun - Obedience, Conformation, Parade of Rescues, Parade of Champions (morning/lunch break/early afternoon); Banquet/Awards/ General Auction (evening)
There will be vendors there throughout selling Maltese specific items, both for dogs and humans.

The Specialty is a great time to meet in person and/or catch up with friends who we haven't seen for a year or more. It's also a great time to meet and talk to alot of breeders and get to see the best of the best of their dogs. It is several days of Maltese "overload". :biggrin: 

MaryH


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The Premium List has not come out yet but will be posted on the AMA website once it does. You will be able to download the entry form there. I'm not sure if you will be able to enter online through MB-F but even if possible I would not recommend doing an entry that way. MB-F charges a much greater than normal service charge for show entries when they are not acting as show superintendent. We are using a show secretary local to the Atlanta area so best to enter by mail.

MaryH


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love to come to the nationals!!! and... if I can get 2 days off from work.... I'll be there!!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 10 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871843


> I would love to come to the nationals!!! and... if I can get 2 days off from work.... I'll be there!!!!!! :chili: :chili:[/B]



Debbie,

You could probably do the entire event even if you can only get one day off. There must be plenty of flights on Thursday early evening that would get you to Atlanta in time for most if not all of the White Excitement Party. The hotel is 5 minutes by free shuttle from the airport. And you could probably get a very early flight home Monday morning if you needed to. If you have to miss any of it, I would say to miss out on the early end so that you can stay for the banquet/general auction on the later end. That way you still get to take advantage of the vendors, the shows, the luncheon/resuce auction and the banquet/general auction because all of that will be happening on Saturday and Sunday (although you will miss Mother's Day with family). The auctions always have some very very nice items available.

MaryH


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My reservations are made.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 10 2010, 06:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871711


> I am so excited I just made my reservation ! I have never been to a specialty and I am more than a little nervous. But hey, life is to short to pass it up and have it go by without getting involved in fun things even if they induce a little anxiety. I am so looking forward to meeting all of the SM members that will be there.
> 
> My dog handler ( Ginger Raber) can't make it as she has a conflict with some other show where her dogs ( Shih Tzu's) are being shown. I have a few months to master topknots and coat prep........can you see the beads of sweat?
> 
> ...


Oh fantastic! Don't stress too much, you'll be able to find someone to help you with grooming your pup. I will probably have two entered in the puppy bitch 6-9 mos so don't know how much help I'll be able to give but we'll see how it goes! 

I usually enter through Infodog, even with the huge fees they tack on. I get an email confirmation that gives me some peace of mind, LOL. I'd be too paranoid about stuff gettinglost in the mail!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 10 2010, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871824


> The Specialty is a great time to meet in person and/or catch up with friends who we haven't seen for a year or more. It's also a great time to meet and talk to alot of breeders and get to see the best of the best of their dogs. It is several days of Maltese "overload". :biggrin:
> 
> MaryH[/B]



Sounds like being in Maltese heaven - just wonderful!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 10 2010, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871863


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 10 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871843





> I would love to come to the nationals!!! and... if I can get 2 days off from work.... I'll be there!!!!!! :chili: :chili:[/B]



Debbie,

You could probably do the entire event even if you can only get one day off. There must be plenty of flights on Thursday early evening that would get you to Atlanta in time for most if not all of the White Excitement Party. The hotel is 5 minutes by free shuttle from the airport. And you could probably get a very early flight home Monday morning if you needed to. If you have to miss any of it, I would say to miss out on the early end so that you can stay for the banquet/general auction on the later end. That way you still get to take advantage of the vendors, the shows, the luncheon/resuce auction and the banquet/general auction because all of that will be happening on Saturday and Sunday (although you will miss Mother's Day with family). The auctions always have some very very nice items available.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually, I just realized that my grade level's state testing starts on Monday, May 10... so I would definitely
have to be back by then. We're thinking about coming down on Thursday and leaving on Sunday. At least
I would be there for Thursday night, Friday, and Saturday. I'm going to ask about getting the days off
tomorrow.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We are going! Still exploring options for airfare. Excited to meet others.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've made my reservations! YEAH!!!!! I had been told that they were all booked. Glad that wasn't the case.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OK, I'm sure this is a dumb question, but... do/can people bring their dogs if they aren't showing? Would Bogie be able to go to any events or would he have to be left in the room all the time? I've gotten really picky about places that I go these days because I just can't stand to be away from him for long. I've never been to a dog show but would be in heaven surrounded by all those Maltese!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

We have our hotel reservations.... :chili: :chili: 

I am soooo excited!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 12 2010, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872796


> OK, I'm sure this is a dumb question, but... do/can people bring their dogs if they aren't showing? Would Bogie be able to go to any events or would he have to be left in the room all the time? I've gotten really picky about places that I go these days because I just can't stand to be away from him for long. I've never been to a dog show but would be in heaven surrounded by all those Maltese![/B]


yes, you can bring your dog, even if you aren't showing. If you're worried about barking in the room, believe me when I say that your dog will be one of many barking, LOL. They are allowed everywhere except restaurants, gift shops and the pool and not really just hanging out in the lobby. 

Hope you can make it, you'll enjoy yourself!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

do you have to buy a ticket for the show? i already have a hotel reservation...
Now I need a fight for us.., unless Alice id driving! Or Tammy, you wanna drive? LOL


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872937


> do you have to buy a ticket for the show? i already have a hotel reservation...
> Now I need a fight for us.., unless Alice id driving! Or Tammy, you wanna drive? LOL[/B]


That's a good question.... now that I have my hotel reservation and am getting ready
to book my flight.... I want to make sure that I can get into the show, too. Do you need a 
ticket? 

Thanks for the info.,
Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872937


> do you have to buy a ticket for the show? i already have a hotel reservation...
> Now I need a fight for us.., unless Alice id driving! Or Tammy, you wanna drive? LOL[/B]


UGH drive?! LOL!!! Leslie are you going for the whole weekend? Thursday to Sunday?

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 13 2010, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872980


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872937





> do you have to buy a ticket for the show? i already have a hotel reservation...
> Now I need a fight for us.., unless Alice id driving! Or Tammy, you wanna drive? LOL[/B]


That's a good question.... now that I have my hotel reservation and am getting ready
to book my flight.... I want to make sure that I can get into the show, too. Do you need a 
ticket? 

Thanks for the info.,
Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]
Debbie...where are you flying out of? Did you get a direct flight?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I've actually got my husband thinking about going to the show! A couple of questions for those who have gone before...

1. We have Marriott points and would like to save on the hotel by staying at a nearby Marriott property. Would that ruin the fun? 

2. How much does it cost to attend the different events.

3. I saw the list MaryH posted of what was going on each day and wondered what the dress code is for the different events.

4. We have never flown with Bogie, but he does OK in a carrier as long as I am right there. Doesn't bark, etc. I've not had him in one for the time it would take to fly, though. We are thinking about driving (from Iowa, insane... I know). I would like to hear your thoughts on flying with a fluff and what we would need to do to prepare for it.

I'm so excited! I can't believe my hubby is considering the trip!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You don't have to buy a ticket exactly....watch the AMA website for the registration information to come out. It will have a small fee for attending as a non-member and a selection of food for events you have to pay to attend (lunch/dinner events). By sending this in you will have a name tag at the hospitality table as well as a hospitality bag full of goodies waiting for you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 13 2010, 08:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873028


> I've actually got my husband thinking about going to the show! A couple of questions for those who have gone before...
> 
> 1. We have Marriott points and would like to save on the hotel by staying at a nearby Marriott property. Would that ruin the fun?
> 
> ...


I'll see what i can do to answer these questions.

1. It's more enjoyable to stay at the same hotel, esp if the Marriot is far away. So yes, it would ruin some fun. 

2. They will have the premium list up soon but usually you pay for a small fee to register for the specialty and then if you want to go to the banquet, it's extra, if you want a box lunch at the actual show, it's extra and I think they might be charging for the White Excitement party this year (in years past, it was free) And as Jackie said, when you register, you get an awesome hospitality bag with all kinds of goodies. You don't _have_ to register for the specialty to go watch the show or shop the vendors, but it's very nice to have, esp when you are trying to figure out who everyone is.

3. Dress code is a good question. It's slightly more dressy than a normal show and to the banquet, etc, it's definitely more dressy. You'll see people dressed in cocktail dresses while others are a lot more casual (I'm the latter, LOL)

4. If your pup is good in the car, they should be fine to fly. I have flown a lot with my dogs and never really had a problem. I'm coming from california so we have a bit of a travel but I'm not worried about it. To me, spending hours in a car is less desirable than flying. If you have a layover, you can take your dog to the bathroom and see if they will pee on a potty pad. 

Hope you decide to come! It's really a fun time. This will be my fifth year going and it's not even an option to stay home!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

What is "slightly more dressy" to the show? Does it mean no jeans... or would nice
jeans and heels be okay? And to the banquet.... a dress? nice pants? I know that you said
some people wear cocktail dresses.... but what about the people who don't? and what
about for my hubby.. a suit?

Sorry for the numerous questions... just want to know if I need to start
shopping soon...lol.

Thanks for the information!!!!  

Debbie


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm definitely going to try and make the nationals! is the hilton booking up fast?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

All of you who are going better post a lot of pictures and updates for all of us!  

It's going to be wonderful = Maltese heaven with friends! :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy, Yes I'd like to. What about you? i have to find a flight less than $500, plus 100 each way for him.
Did you make hotel reservations?


Thanks Jackie for the info


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873351


> Tammy, Yes I'd like to. What about you? i have to find a flight less than $500, plus 100 each way for him.
> Did you make hotel reservations?
> 
> 
> Thanks Jackie for the info[/B]


Don't get mad Leslie...I still haven't decided on going. :brownbag:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872937


> do you have to buy a ticket for the show? i already have a hotel reservation...
> Now I need a fight for us.., unless Alice id driving! Or Tammy, you wanna drive? LOL[/B]


Auntie, you gotta be kidding me! LOL!! Do I look like the type to drive from here to ATL? 
Even if I do, ya really think my DH would let me take his brand new RR down?! Didnt I tell you how I almost backed into a *parked car* while taking his RR for a "test" drive? lol...

enough said..

i think i will go w/ Mia...but im defintely FLYING. Email me your flight info, would be fun to be in the same flight! 

im gonna look into the hotel now.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 14 2010, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873450


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873351





> Tammy, Yes I'd like to. What about you? i have to find a flight less than $500, plus 100 each way for him.
> Did you make hotel reservations?
> 
> 
> Thanks Jackie for the info[/B]


Don't get mad Leslie...I still haven't decided on going. :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tam, if I go, you gotta go. Lets tell the hubbies to go find something else to occupy themselves with..haha..We can go to the POOL, have some wine (wink) hang out and read Vanity Fair!! Woo hoo!!

lol..


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well I have hotel reservations but I don't know yet if I'm flying or driving. If I fly it will just be me and Bogie. If we drive then hubby and DD will come, too. Does anyone know what time events end on Sunday?

I hope I will get a chance to meet someone from the forum at the show. I'm really excited!!! :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 14 2010, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873457


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 14 2010, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873450





> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 13 2010, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873351





> Tammy, Yes I'd like to. What about you? i have to find a flight less than $500, plus 100 each way for him.
> Did you make hotel reservations?
> 
> 
> Thanks Jackie for the info[/B]


Don't get mad Leslie...I still haven't decided on going. :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tam, if I go, you gotta go. Lets tell the hubbies to go find something else to occupy themselves with..haha..We can go to the POOL, have some wine (wink) hang out and read Vanity Fair!! Woo hoo!!

lol..
[/B][/QUOTE]
Lots of arm twisting going on here LOL!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I went last year at the west coast Nationals. I was only able to be there on Friday and couldn't stay for any social events. I missed a lot, but at least was able to meet a few people, cruise the vendors, and see lots of dogs. I took Shoni so his breeder could see him, but think if you aren't staying at the hotel so you have a room to leave your dog in, I wouldn't take him next time. It took away from the freedom to some things. It happened to be a weather and leaving him even a few minutes in our rig was impossible.

You will love the atmosphere! Not like a usual dog show. More vendors, dressier, and seeing so many of the breeders/handlers that you hear about--white fluffs everywhere! :wub: :wub: I'll have to wait until it comes back to the west coast again.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A reminder...

For those flying from the same depature point please keep in mind the airlines usually allow only X amount of pets to fly within the cabin per flight. And don't forget to have your fluff vet checked and have his papers in order too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Few questions....it looks like I might be going!! I held a room for Thurs to Sunday but I'm thinking it might be wiser to fly home Monday. When does everyone plan on flying in? I was considering skipping Thursday and flying in on either Friday or Saturday. I know Heidi mentioned it awhile back but are we planning any type of get together for SM members...like going to dinner as a group one particular night? Does anyone know what time everything ends on Sunday?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I definitely want to go, looking for flights!!! If we don't stay at Hilton, will we be missing out?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873796


> Few questions....it looks like I might be going!! I held a room for Thurs to Sunday but I'm thinking it might be wiser to fly home Monday. When does everyone plan on flying in? I was considering skipping Thursday and flying in on either Friday or Saturday. I know Heidi mentioned it awhile back but are we planning any type of get together for SM members...like going to dinner as a group one particular night? Does anyone know what time everything ends on Sunday?[/B]



You should plan to fly home on monday. If you try to leave on sunday, you'll miss the most important stuff (the actual showing, LOL) Last year, judging didn't even finishing until 4pm, I think and it started at 9:30am. I'm planning on a later flight on monday, I did the 8am flight one year and it was not fun and I couldn't even enjoy the last night because i knew i needed to get to sleep. 

last year we had impromptu meetups in the lobby but that won't be an option this year since the Hilton is more strict and do not want dogs just 'hanging out' in the lobby. the Maltese Magic group plans a meetup each time where they all go out to dinner, we can do the same. We can also have a meetup in a room so our doggies can play!

I used to worry about my dogs barking when I went to dinner but you will find that there is enough barking going on that you won't even know which one is yours, LOL 

I'm so happy that so many new people are going! You'll have a great time! Also, if anybody thinks they need a roommate, let me know because I think I know someone who is looking to share her room. I'll find out more info from her but I've met her and she's very nice (she's on the forum, Elysian Pearls) She might have found a roomie but I thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873833


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873796





> Few questions....it looks like I might be going!! I held a room for Thurs to Sunday but I'm thinking it might be wiser to fly home Monday. When does everyone plan on flying in? I was considering skipping Thursday and flying in on either Friday or Saturday. I know Heidi mentioned it awhile back but are we planning any type of get together for SM members...like going to dinner as a group one particular night? Does anyone know what time everything ends on Sunday?[/B]



You should plan to fly home on monday. If you try to leave on sunday, you'll miss the most important stuff (the actual showing, LOL) Last year, judging didn't even finishing until 4pm, I think and it started at 9:30am. I'm planning on a later flight on monday, I did the 8am flight one year and it was not fun and I couldn't even enjoy the last night because i knew i needed to get to sleep. 

last year we had impromptu meetups in the lobby but that won't be an option this year since the Hilton is more strict and do not want dogs just 'hanging out' in the lobby. the Maltese Magic group plans a meetup each time where they all go out to dinner, we can do the same. We can also have a meetup in a room so our doggies can play!

I used to worry about my dogs barking when I went to dinner but you will find that there is enough barking going on that you won't even know which one is yours, LOL 

I'm so happy that so many new people are going! You'll have a great time! Also, if anybody thinks they need a roommate, let me know because I think I know someone who is looking to share her room. I'll find out more info from her but I've met her and she's very nice (she's on the forum, Elysian Pearls) She might have found a roomie but I thought I'd throw that out there. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Stacy! LOL imagine I left Sunday morning?! LOL I would have missed the most important thing. What a ditz I can be! :embarrassed:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873835


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873833





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873796





> Few questions....it looks like I might be going!! I held a room for Thurs to Sunday but I'm thinking it might be wiser to fly home Monday. When does everyone plan on flying in? I was considering skipping Thursday and flying in on either Friday or Saturday. I know Heidi mentioned it awhile back but are we planning any type of get together for SM members...like going to dinner as a group one particular night? Does anyone know what time everything ends on Sunday?[/B]



You should plan to fly home on monday. If you try to leave on sunday, you'll miss the most important stuff (the actual showing, LOL) Last year, judging didn't even finishing until 4pm, I think and it started at 9:30am. I'm planning on a later flight on monday, I did the 8am flight one year and it was not fun and I couldn't even enjoy the last night because i knew i needed to get to sleep. 

last year we had impromptu meetups in the lobby but that won't be an option this year since the Hilton is more strict and do not want dogs just 'hanging out' in the lobby. the Maltese Magic group plans a meetup each time where they all go out to dinner, we can do the same. We can also have a meetup in a room so our doggies can play!

I used to worry about my dogs barking when I went to dinner but you will find that there is enough barking going on that you won't even know which one is yours, LOL 

I'm so happy that so many new people are going! You'll have a great time! Also, if anybody thinks they need a roommate, let me know because I think I know someone who is looking to share her room. I'll find out more info from her but I've met her and she's very nice (she's on the forum, Elysian Pearls) She might have found a roomie but I thought I'd throw that out there. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Stacy! LOL imagine I left Sunday morning?! LOL I would have missed the most important thing. What a ditz I can be! :embarrassed:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh you would have been upset with yourself, for sure!

I just made my plane reservations and called to add two pets in the cabin. We are getting there on tuesday 5/4 around 5pmish and leaving on monday. On American, you can have two pets in a carrier and it's $100 per carrier. It's possible we may have 3 dogs traveling so that is good that I can have two in one carrier. Here is American's policy

_Number of Pets Allowed
Only one pet kennel per ticketed passenger may be accepted for travel in the cabin. The kennel may contain two (2) dogs or two (2) cats but they must be the same species, at least 8-weeks old, and the pet and container can weigh no more than 20 lbs. combined.

The maximum number of carry-on kennels allowed (on American Airlines flights accepting them) is seven per flight: two (2) in First Class and five (5) in Coach and/or Business Class. Service animals are not counted in the maximum number allowed in the cabin. 

On American Eagle and AmericanConnection®, two kennels (at most) are allowed depending on the aircraft - please contact Reservations before your flight. 

Movement of Pets During Flight
Pets may not be removed from their kennel/container at any time while on-board the aircraft. 

Age/Health Information
Dogs and cats must be at least eight (8) weeks old for travel. If two animals are traveling in the same carrier, they must be the same species (two cats or two dogs, not one of each) and the pet and container can weigh no more than 20 lbs. combined.
_




A health certificate is NOT required for American but all states require current rabies vaccinations.





ine.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873855


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873835





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873833





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873796





> Few questions....it looks like I might be going!! I held a room for Thurs to Sunday but I'm thinking it might be wiser to fly home Monday. When does everyone plan on flying in? I was considering skipping Thursday and flying in on either Friday or Saturday. I know Heidi mentioned it awhile back but are we planning any type of get together for SM members...like going to dinner as a group one particular night? Does anyone know what time everything ends on Sunday?[/B]



You should plan to fly home on monday. If you try to leave on sunday, you'll miss the most important stuff (the actual showing, LOL) Last year, judging didn't even finishing until 4pm, I think and it started at 9:30am. I'm planning on a later flight on monday, I did the 8am flight one year and it was not fun and I couldn't even enjoy the last night because i knew i needed to get to sleep. 

last year we had impromptu meetups in the lobby but that won't be an option this year since the Hilton is more strict and do not want dogs just 'hanging out' in the lobby. the Maltese Magic group plans a meetup each time where they all go out to dinner, we can do the same. We can also have a meetup in a room so our doggies can play!

I used to worry about my dogs barking when I went to dinner but you will find that there is enough barking going on that you won't even know which one is yours, LOL 

I'm so happy that so many new people are going! You'll have a great time! Also, if anybody thinks they need a roommate, let me know because I think I know someone who is looking to share her room. I'll find out more info from her but I've met her and she's very nice (she's on the forum, Elysian Pearls) She might have found a roomie but I thought I'd throw that out there. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Stacy! LOL imagine I left Sunday morning?! LOL I would have missed the most important thing. What a ditz I can be! :embarrassed:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh you would have been upset with yourself, for sure!

I just made my plane reservations and called to add two pets in the cabin. We are getting there on tuesday 5/4 around 5pmish and leaving on monday. On American, you can have two pets in a carrier and it's $100 per carrier. It's possible we may have 3 dogs traveling so that is good that I can have two in one carrier. Here is American's policy

_Number of Pets Allowed
Only one pet kennel per ticketed passenger may be accepted for travel in the cabin. The kennel may contain two (2) dogs or two (2) cats but they must be the same species, at least 8-weeks old, and the pet and container can weigh no more than 20 lbs. combined.

The maximum number of carry-on kennels allowed (on American Airlines flights accepting them) is seven per flight: two (2) in First Class and five (5) in Coach and/or Business Class. Service animals are not counted in the maximum number allowed in the cabin. 

On American Eagle and AmericanConnection®, two kennels (at most) are allowed depending on the aircraft - please contact Reservations before your flight. 

Movement of Pets During Flight
Pets may not be removed from their kennel/container at any time while on-board the aircraft. 

Age/Health Information
Dogs and cats must be at least eight (8) weeks old for travel. If two animals are traveling in the same carrier, they must be the same species (two cats or two dogs, not one of each) and the pet and container can weigh no more than 20 lbs. combined.
_




A health certificate is NOT required for American but all states require current rabies vaccinations.





ine.
[/B][/QUOTE]

stacy - are you flying thru LAX??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 15 2010, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873880


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873855





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873835





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873833





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 15 2010, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873796





> Few questions....it looks like I might be going!! I held a room for Thurs to Sunday but I'm thinking it might be wiser to fly home Monday. When does everyone plan on flying in? I was considering skipping Thursday and flying in on either Friday or Saturday. I know Heidi mentioned it awhile back but are we planning any type of get together for SM members...like going to dinner as a group one particular night? Does anyone know what time everything ends on Sunday?[/B]



You should plan to fly home on monday. If you try to leave on sunday, you'll miss the most important stuff (the actual showing, LOL) Last year, judging didn't even finishing until 4pm, I think and it started at 9:30am. I'm planning on a later flight on monday, I did the 8am flight one year and it was not fun and I couldn't even enjoy the last night because i knew i needed to get to sleep. 

last year we had impromptu meetups in the lobby but that won't be an option this year since the Hilton is more strict and do not want dogs just 'hanging out' in the lobby. the Maltese Magic group plans a meetup each time where they all go out to dinner, we can do the same. We can also have a meetup in a room so our doggies can play!

I used to worry about my dogs barking when I went to dinner but you will find that there is enough barking going on that you won't even know which one is yours, LOL 

I'm so happy that so many new people are going! You'll have a great time! Also, if anybody thinks they need a roommate, let me know because I think I know someone who is looking to share her room. I'll find out more info from her but I've met her and she's very nice (she's on the forum, Elysian Pearls) She might have found a roomie but I thought I'd throw that out there. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Stacy! LOL imagine I left Sunday morning?! LOL I would have missed the most important thing. What a ditz I can be! :embarrassed:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh you would have been upset with yourself, for sure!

I just made my plane reservations and called to add two pets in the cabin. We are getting there on tuesday 5/4 around 5pmish and leaving on monday. On American, you can have two pets in a carrier and it's $100 per carrier. It's possible we may have 3 dogs traveling so that is good that I can have two in one carrier. Here is American's policy

_Number of Pets Allowed
Only one pet kennel per ticketed passenger may be accepted for travel in the cabin. The kennel may contain two (2) dogs or two (2) cats but they must be the same species, at least 8-weeks old, and the pet and container can weigh no more than 20 lbs. combined.

The maximum number of carry-on kennels allowed (on American Airlines flights accepting them) is seven per flight: two (2) in First Class and five (5) in Coach and/or Business Class. Service animals are not counted in the maximum number allowed in the cabin. 

On American Eagle and AmericanConnection®, two kennels (at most) are allowed depending on the aircraft - please contact Reservations before your flight. 

Movement of Pets During Flight
Pets may not be removed from their kennel/container at any time while on-board the aircraft. 

Age/Health Information
Dogs and cats must be at least eight (8) weeks old for travel. If two animals are traveling in the same carrier, they must be the same species (two cats or two dogs, not one of each) and the pet and container can weigh no more than 20 lbs. combined.
_




A health certificate is NOT required for American but all states require current rabies vaccinations.





ine.
[/B][/QUOTE]

stacy - are you flying thru LAX?? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

No  That would have made two layovers instead of one. We are flying Fresno to Dallas, Dallas to Atlanta.


----------

